#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Vietnam Visa Run, Hanoi, November 2013

## terry57

Nipped over to Hanoi for 6 days for a little Visa run and short holiday. Stayed at " The Time Hotel " on Hang Giay Street. 10 minute walk away from the lake in the Old quarter. Great spot not to far away from the action and some nice street life straight out the front. We walked everywhere from our hotel. Nice big room with heaps of large windows. Good breakfast, good people and no hassle. They picked us up from the Airport for $18US. Saved the hassle pissing around organizing transport. Lots of scams going down regards transport from the Airport, much better to get the hotel to pick you up. $ 4 US extra but who gives a toss EH. This is the gaff.

----------


## terry57

The Time Hotel on the left and an original house next door which doubled as a little caff. Sold beer as well.

----------


## terry57

The restaurant was  perched on the Top floor with great views. Really good staff, these two jokers and a chick. Solid breakfast, good choice. We where mostly in there on our own so got to know these guys well.

----------


## terry57

Larry and Moe,  Curly was out the back washing the dishes.

----------


## terry57

I like to interact with the staff and really appreciate good friendly service. This girl was great as where the guys.Always put on the happy face and tried real hard to keep us happy. Well done. Hence why I like to stay in smaller more personal gaffs.

----------


## terry57

Out on the street we go for a little walk, pity the spark that needs to sort this bolliks out.

----------


## terry57

Jesus Christ, if you want to off you're self go into this place and order a burger. This is Hanoi's answer to McDonald's. I had a look at some of the stuff they where trotting out and near on spewed. Good place to take a piss though on the way home.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Forget that falang shite and get some of this into you.

----------


## terry57

This is the Go, sitting on the street eating the local " Pho".  Brilliant.

----------


## chassamui

Nice thread Terry. Hope there's more to come. I agree with you on small places. In the big hotels there are too many staff and they get in the habit of hiding and loafing.

----------


## terry57

This is the good oil. The good old salad roll found on every street corner in Hanoi. Ate one these at least once a day. 30 Baht.

----------


## terry57

This monstrosity sits over looking the lake. It caters to cashed up farang wanting the nice views. Great spot though.

----------


## terry57

Hanoi has some nice old architecture, a coat of paint and a spruce up these buildings would shine.Also over looking the lake.

----------


## terry57

The lake is a gathering point for all sorts of activities.

----------


## terry57

Caricatures are a big hit, might have a problem capturing those eyes though.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Buy a brand new Vespa if you want.

----------


## terry57

Or a pair of shoes.

----------


## terry57

Or another pair of shoes ?

----------


## terry57

After all that walking one might want to have a slash or back out a big one. Go here.

----------


## terry57

Just make sure you fire it away down that little hole and not  over the back wall. The next punter will not be happy.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Heaps of these street side eateries around the place.

----------


## terry57

In Vietnam the locals are well known for consuming some fairly horrid looking stuff. This ain't no exception. Think I'll pass EH.

----------


## terry57

Stopped here and downed some soup, friendly lot.

----------


## terry57

The little fella ain't too happy.

----------


## terry57

There we go, that's better little fella.

----------


## terry57

Badminton on the street.

----------


## terry57

Kentucky Chicken is here but not a lot of stores thank fuk.

----------


## terry57

Lady all loaded up ready to make some money.

----------


## terry57

The Bamboo girls, gagging for knock of time so they can get down the pub for a beer.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

No thanks mate, I'll walk.

----------


## sunsetter

Nice thread and pics mate, keep it coming  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The stinky backpackers Hostel, you can see them sitting on the balconies drinking beer.  Fantastic location dead smack in the middle of the action near the lake.

----------


## terry57

The local mechanics shop, repairing a cylinder block on the side walk.

----------


## terry57

Want fire works ? Go here.

----------


## terry57

See this lady for you're Noodles.

----------


## terry57

This little guy could be the next Bruce Lee when he grows up. Little bugger had a heap of front.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

There's a good boy. Mum's happy as well.

----------


## terry57

I was one step ahead of myself and was packing a salad sarnie for when I came across a place I wanted to have a little drink in. As usual it was on the street sitting outside a local stall. This was a nice beer by the way.

----------


## terry57

After a few beers this Manikin was starting to spook me.  Would of fitted straight into a Freddie Kruger movie.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iceman123

I was in Hanoi in oct 2011 - I was with the Thai wife and took a lot of dirty looks from the locals who thought she was Vietnamese - I felt about as popular as Aberlour at a Teak Door outing!

Many of the taxis had sham meters and tried the con all the time.

Crossing the road was an experience!

I spent the most of my time after Hanoi down in hoi anh which I felt was much more farang friendly.

Great pics but Tel.

----------


## terry57

This guy would pop his head out every now and again to stare at me. I was going to throw an empty beer bottle at him but decided against it, bottled the manikin instead.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

After knocking over 4 beers it was time to head of home. I didn't mind the Viet beer but the Hanoi beer was not much chop I thought but I'm not much of a lager drinker.
Still bloody good after banging around the joint all day. Being a tourist is thirsty work.

----------


## terry57

> I was in Hanoi in oct 2011 - I was with the Thai wife and took a lot of dirty looks from the locals who thought she was Vietnamese - I felt about as popular as Aberlour at a Teak Door outing!
> 
> Many of the taxis had sham meters and tried the con all the time.



This was my 5th trip to Vietnam and my 2nd trip to Hanoi. I have traveled the complete country and only ever had problems in Hanoi on my first trip. 

I pre empted every scam going and short circuited the scammers by knowing how they work.   Newbies are up against it Hanoi.

Anyway, had no problems what so ever and the locals where brilliant. I took my Thai Lady friend with me, they all took her as Vietnamese but no dirty looks or Attitude.

All good in the Hood. Being clued in is the key.

----------


## terry57

Next day it was back on the streets just being a tourist. Lots of interesting sights around Hanoi. This old house with a garden growing over it. Time for a trim maybe?

----------


## terry57

Past the Zippo shop.  American heritage at its best right here.

----------


## terry57

Local ladies selling there goods.

----------


## terry57

This lady was Bar B 'Qing shells.

----------


## terry57

Has the usual collection of War machines in stock.

----------


## Bangyai

> Just make sure you fire it away down that little hole and not over the back wall. The next punter will not be happy.


 
Great pictures Terry. What are the red and green buttons for ? Hot flush cold flush ???

----------


## terry57

Into the outside Restaurant for a lunch time nosh up. Good it was, around $10 for that lot.

----------


## terry57

^^
Push the green for go and push red for stop. Not a flash idea though as it come on with a vengence and could tear one another arsehole.

----------


## terry57

There's plenty of money around in Hanoi and many of the locals enjoy the good life. 
There was one tosser cruising the streets in his Rolls Royce, I failed to nail the picture unfortunately. Seen him a few times.

----------


## terry57

We where legging it back to the lake when we come across this Micro Brewery, Jesus this sent me into a spin.

----------


## terry57

Enter through the front doors and the two stills are staring at you.

----------


## terry57

Up the stairs and settle in for a massive session. It was a tad early unfortunately. 
The draught beer worked out around 10 baht a glass. Dangerous that innit.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Pushing the little fella over the train tracks.

----------


## terry57

Street vendor doing her thing amongst the madness of the roads.

----------


## terry57

This guy has two slabs of beer, a carton of coke and a heap of water on his scooter.
He then set of into the traffic with one handle on the throttle. Did not tie anything down  :Smile:  Seen another dude with a mattress tied on the back of his scooter.

----------


## terry57

Plenty of high end goods in Hanoi, there not just advertised in high end shops. Stuff jumps out at you from old stores. This hole in the wall shop was full of high end bikes.

----------


## terry57

Plenty of nice little motors getting around as well.

----------


## terry57

A very ancient old tree this one.

----------


## terry57

Interesting looking shop.

----------


## terry57

Many shops dealing in LED's. Quite a sight at night time when they all fire up.

----------


## chassamui

You've crammed loads of humanity in there Terry. That's what makes a good travel thread for me. The people are the stars of the show.

----------


## terry57

Yes Well.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

^^

Yep,  I'm always up for interaction with the locals.  Go out of my way to make some sort of contact with them.

----------


## terry57

Here we have a 5 way intersection with no traffic control what so ever. Absolutely brilliant entertainment just watching the madness. Never seen an accident though. 
Last time I was there I did though, two bikes collided and one guy smashed his head into the pavement and offed right in front of us. Accidents do happen.

----------


## terry57

The faceless men.  Thai-Visa Mods.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Still many poor people in Hanoi. This is the way they boil the water for a cup of tea.

----------


## terry57

Yes well, they do have some funny stuff in Vietnam. It was a funeral house actually.

----------


## terry57

Believe it not this was the real deal, what the Vietnamese transport on a push bike is incredible.

----------


## terry57

We ended up in this park where this guy was using this remote car. He was a friggin profession and had this thing dancing.

----------


## terry57

There's some serious building going on in Hanoi. This is a condo block going up.

----------


## terry57

They need a shit load more of these though. Hardly any in the whole friggin place.

----------


## terry57

Back in the old town and a meal with some nice looking Viet girls.

----------


## terry57

Next day it was out to see Uncle Ho having the big sleep. Unfortunately it was closed, seen him before though.

----------


## terry57

Attached is a very nice garden park.

----------


## terry57

Not a bad place to reside EH. Uncle Ho was well looked after.

----------


## terry57

Here he is hanging in his garden.

----------


## terry57

Uncle Ho's Mausoleum from the rear.

----------


## jizzybloke

Good stuff Terry!

----------


## terry57

The Garden Pergoda.

----------


## terry57

The Chinese tour group and the sacred flag.  I'm sure they would shrivel up and die if they lost that flag.

----------


## terry57

If ya ever get to Hanoi make sure you go have a look at the Ho Museum. Bloody good it was. Set out in a very unusual way.

----------


## terry57

Uncle Ho is viewed like a God to the Vietnamese. If you read his history its not hard to see why.

----------


## terry57

Back onto the street for the big walk home to the lake area. I'll always walk If I can, get the best photos this way and see the best things. Run smack into this group of young artists.

----------


## terry57

Friendly bunch as well as smart.

----------


## terry57

Ho lives in the upmarket end of town, some nice gaffs around and big side walks. They make a perfect place to string up the Badminton net.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Those students where sketching gaffs like this.  One could be in America in this neighborhood. Plenty of these Mansions around. Very impressive stuff.

----------


## terry57

They like there birds over here.

----------


## terry57

Feather dusters for sale.

----------


## terry57

The shoe shine boy earning some money.

----------


## terry57

See if we can just get a bit more on the bike EH.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

This guy had a factory on his push bike.

----------


## terry57

Another friendly local counting her money.

----------


## terry57

Yes, crossing the road can be a problem.

----------


## terry57

Yes, lets have a crack getting across there.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Ladies in traditional dress.

----------


## terry57

Big day today, time for some nosh.

----------


## Dillinger

Good shit Tezza, won't let me green you again..........any chance of a peek of your ladyfriend ?  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Traditional Pho Bo. I was all Pho'd out after 5 days though.

----------


## terry57

The good old salad roll was always a winner though.

----------


## terry57

We cracked onto these two young guys doing Kebabs so it was into those.

----------


## terry57

Bloody good they where as well.

----------


## terry57

^^^^^

Nope.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MeMock

What did she think of all the walking Terry?

----------


## Nokturnal

Great pics there Terry, Seems you two had a good time.

I haven't been to Vietnam yet.  If it's anything like Cambodia in the slightest I'll pass.  Thanks for sharing your trip.

----------


## Nokturnal

> Good shit Tezza, won't let me green you again..........any chance of a peek of your ladyfriend ?


I almost asked the same question, I believe Terry is smarter than that  :Smile: 

Throwing up a pic of his lady friend for all to perv over or criticize later.  Who knows he may throw one up and prove me wrong!

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I could go for one of those kebabs. The food I had in Ho Chi Minh was pretty much shit apart from one decent Italian place we found.

----------


## terry57

^

I do like Pho but after 5 days it wore a bit thin. Trouble is they don't have pictures on there menu's so you could end up with dogs balls if one goes for a random pic.

Once you get used to whats available you're OK though. Plenty of fresh spring rolls around, they where good.

Glad to back in Thailand food wise that's for sure.

----------


## terry57

> What did she think of all the walking Terry?


I dragged here all over the place walking for hours and hours, she was brilliant never complained once.

I must add that I tuned her in before we left Thailand about what she could expect and if she complained I would pack her off back home.

Considering it was her first International trip she complied.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Typical street scene Hanoi.

----------


## terry57

Today was our last day so it was on the street and off and racing. Oh yes, lets just hang our washing from the Power lines.

----------


## terry57

These electric cars are big business in Hanoi to drag the slack arsed tourists around.

----------


## terry57

Hanoi's ancient jail.

----------


## terry57

Plenty of these farang restaurants around, I never go in them though, only eat local.

----------


## terry57

I left the Old quarter and am now over in the main town, its walking distance from my hotel, around 3 hours.  :Smile:   Hanoi's opera house.

----------


## terry57

The painter hanging on by a piece of string.

----------


## terry57

The posh Hilton Hotel, fist full of dollars to stay here but rather boring compared to hanging out with us traveling scum.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Great roof top bars and restaurants around Hanoi.

----------


## terry57

Hanoi's newest Plaza. There equivalent to the Paragon in Bangkok, full of top of the line designer goods with first world prices. Boring as bat shit. Don't go there.  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Is everything in Vietnam called Trang Tien? I swear that was the name of my hotel, and the local restaurant and my taxi driver! :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Ok then, time to cross the road and walk back home.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

^^
Either that or Bong.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

So after 5 days walking it was our last night and time to settle in and watch the passing parade of mad Muppet's on there scooters. Oh yes, a few beers of course.

----------


## terry57

The Vietnamese are very clean and there rubbish pick up organized. They push there carts out into the middle of the road and the shitter truck cleans up.

----------


## terry57

They have a proper compactor so easy work for the staff.

----------


## terry57

That's unless you are female and must do all the heavy lifting.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Whats obscene about this picture ?  My last friggin night and the poovs have only got warm beer and I have to put ice in it. Fuk me EH. Anyway, I still drank it.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Hope you enjoyed my Visa trip to Hanoi, stay at the Time Hotel, its Ok there. Cheers.

----------


## barbaro

Thanks, Terry.

Great shots and I knew many places.

One of your photos was literally 1-2 minutes from where I used to live.

----------


## Loombucket

Nice pictures Terry! I also prefer the smaller places, as it's the best way to meet the real people. You have captured a good mix of old and new and some great faces.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Back in the old town and a meal with some nice looking Viet girls.


oh yes, some of those viet birds would give a jellyfish a horn,  hanoi is an interesting place i reckon, what did the thai GF make of it ? im just back from a few days in phnom penh, will try to throw up a thread later

----------


## terry57

^

The lady friend is 46 years old and her first time out of Thailand. I told her she could come on this trip if she wanted but also told her how I travel.

I dont fuk around when it comes to my travel as I'm there to experience stuff and that means putting in a bit of hard work.

That's means getting down to street level and putting in big days legging it around the place and changing plans in a millisecond depending on which way I decide to go. 

I pick one goal a day to achieve and how I get there or what time I get there is irrelevant, its all about checking out whats going on in between. 

Anyway, she just powered on with me, followed me everywhere, never complained about a thing, ate on the streets and stayed 3 inches away at all times.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

At the end of the day I love to sit on the street and watch the parade whilst drinking a few beers. She had Green Tea whilst I necked the lager.

When I was ready we went home got up the next day and into it again. 

She loved it,  considering it was her first International trip its not hard to see why.

She passed the test with flying colors and she can come again on my next Visa run to Laos.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ i will look forward to meeting her,

----------


## rickschoppers

Great thread Terry. A trip to Vietnam is still on my list of things to do.

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

> The lake is a gathering point for all sorts of activities.


Dogging ?

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

In all seriousness, great pics and thanks for bringing them to the table. I will be visiting shortly as I have a friend who owns a hotel in Hanoi.

----------


## Bobcock

> ^
> 
> The lady friend is 46 years old and her first time out of Thailand. I told her she could come on this trip if she wanted but also told her how I travel.
> 
> I dont fuk around when it comes to my travel as I'm there to experience stuff and that means putting in a bit of hard work.
> 
> That's means getting down to street level and putting in big days legging it around the place and changing plans in a millisecond depending on which way I decide to go. 
> 
> I pick one goal a day to achieve and how I get there or what time I get there is irrelevant, its all about checking out whats going on in between. 
> ...


Man after my own heart though I tend to set two or three goals a day.....

I've now got my next trip booked..... India, glorious India.....

3 days in Kolkata and 3 days in Varanasi...... I already have some of the shots I want to take in my head.... can't wait, 24 years since I've been..... no real tasks set for Benares though..... just streets and ghats.....

Kolkata, we'll see, I will go to the Kali temple but there is no photography allowed and ones camera must be left outside so I probably won't go it, but maybe try to catch some of the surrounding madness.

----------


## terry57

^

I'm flying into Calcutta 6th of January and will spend 4 weeks Backpacking Finishing in Chennai.

Its a mad trip Bob, get ready for some real crazy shit.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bobcock

I've been, I had 4 months in India in 1989.....

Expecting some big changes and yet it will all be the same....5555

----------


## barbaro

> ^
> 
> I'm flying into Calcutta 6th of January and will spend 4 weeks Backpacking Finishing in Chennai.
> 
> Its a mad trip Bob, get ready for some real crazy shit.


I look forward to hearing about this trip, Terry!

----------


## grasshopper

First rate Terry. Beauty bottler. What sort of camera do you have? A point and shoot or are you an expert?  :Smile: 

Only time I got scammed was in the hotel I stayed at in the Old Quarter. Paid by credit card and they took it out back....? Silly me. Any one wants to do that with my c/c from now on, I pull out my camera and ask them to smile before taking it out the back.

----------


## MeMock

No photos of the Bia Hoi on the street corners?

----------


## terry57

^

I like to have a little drink but there street beer is weak as piss and just goes straight through me. 

None of there beer is that flash actually, boring old lager or Pilsiner, I'm more of an Ale or Guinness drinker. 

Does do my head in though when they bring out a warm bottle, a glass and Ice cubes.   :Confused:

----------


## terry57

> What sort of camera do you have? A point and shoot or are you an expert?



I have a point and shoot Nikon Coolpix S9100 with a massive fuk off zoom on it. Has all the options,  its top end for a point and shoot.

I'm not happy with the colors and its shit for capturing moving shots, its best option is that I can cut and edit pictures on the Camera so I can turn an average 
Pic into nice one. 

I use this option all the time. Only reason I keep this Camera or I'd fuk it off. 

Has great battery life though.

----------


## sabang

Cheers Terry- real interesting TR. Hanoi seems about my speed- nice place for walking & hanging out.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Only time I got scammed was in the hotel I stayed at in the Old Quarter. Paid by credit card and they took it out back....? Silly me.



Actually Hanoi is a mine field of scams for a newbie. It starts right at the Airport with corrupt taxi drivers setting up Newbies in there affiliated hotels. 

If one has not booked a hotel and has taken a public taxi to one you have picked out of a book there's a good chance one will get fucked over. 

Many hotel spin off from a legit hotel, take mine for example.

My hotel was called  " The Time Hotel " but some tosser down the road had named his hotel " Time Hotel ".

So the newbie gets taken here and the scam begins. So easy innit. 

I got caught in the trap on my first visit and got done right over. I was an experienced traveler as well and gave them top marks for being good enough to do me over.

Bought train tickets to Sapa from the Hotel and got scammed on the Tickets, got ripped of on prices a few times with grannies to younger kids fucking us over. 

Left Hanoi with a very pissed off taste in my mouth as I despise being ripped off.

Conts even rig there Taxi meters to spin at warp speed so if you're not watching you are stuck with a nasty shock when you reach you're destination. 

Yes,  newbies beware of the Scammers. They are fuking good this lot.

On the other hand with a bit of pre armed knowledge one can sail straight over the top of them, its not hard if you do a bit of home work.

Pre book you're hotel and get the Hotel to pick you up, go to the Train station and buy you're own tickets, use only the Official taxi's and do not let that credit card out of you're sight for a Milli second. Also sort you're prices on street food before you order.

I avoided using my Credid card on this trip and only used it once to pay the Hotel for the Taxi transfer and only after I had determined my Hotel was trustworthy. 

Beware of the scamming filth.

----------


## Bobcock

Fuck my trip to india is in jeopardy.....

I need two blank pages to get a visa so they say, I have only one and three partially used......

I've written a begging letter...... not holding my breath though, looks like the tickets and hotels will be going to waste.

----------


## terry57

^

Get you're self a new passport.

Good old India.  Fuking the travellers up from the get go.   :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

No time....

They've told us no, but I'm going to go there tomorrow....

at least 10 days to get a passport and 6 for the visa.... the visa would have to be in by Nov 27 at the latest to get it back in time.

it's the 22nd..... looks like the whole trip is money down the drain.....

Both USA and Australia stuck a single stamp on a single page....

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Bob, 10 days seems about right to get a new passport ,but why 6 days to get an indian visa? what sort of passport you travel on, are we talking about the indian embassy in bangkok?

----------


## Bobcock

Indian a embassy requires six days. I'd need visa transfer time etc..... Just not doable.

They don't need two pages, if the embassy relax it for me good, but the sub contractor has already said no.

----------


## astasinim

Great TR Terry. Really interesting.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Indian a embassy requires six days.


I thought it said 3 on the web site, but hopefully I'm not going now.

----------


## terry57

^

I'm in the process now of booking a hotel and getting the receipt to apply for my Visa.

In my 3 previous trips to India the thing I have learned is that if every thing paper wise is not sorted you will be fuked around. 

Also one will have a melt down at some stage.  I'm ready for it though.  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Three for Thais, six for non Thais

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> any chance of a peek of your ladyfriend ?







> Nope.


For those with no eyes...

----------


## astasinim

^
I wasnt going to point that out.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^No beer on that table...

----------


## gusG

^ Could be breakfast time.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Beer for breakfast is GOOD!

----------


## Bobcock

I consider Beer for breakfast one of lifes little luxuries.....

cant do it often but such a treat when I can.

----------


## bushwacker

Really enjoy reading your travel threads.  Again another one well done.  Looking forward to the next pictorial.

----------


## jobsworth

more more more - that was great.
i love all that french architecture with the peeling paint and crumbling facade.
phnom penh has lost most of it but hanoi has it still
great - thank you for sharing. your camera has good definition.

----------

